# Real Return Bonds



## stantistic (Sep 19, 2015)

I am approaching the end of my road. My calculations (from Stats Can data), made on my last birthday, indicated that I had 7.9 years left. I have a GOC Real Return Bond maturing in Dec. 2021.
The present question - how is capital gain handled on disposition of a Real Return bond? 
Also, would it be to my advantage to attempt to sell it before maturity? I assume it is not actively traded. At the moment, I am not in dire need of that money.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

You might get more responses by posting this over at www.financialwisdomforum.org. 

There is at least one member there that sometimes posts about RRBs.


----------



## stantistic (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks GreatLaker. Your link led me to 
http://www.finiki.org/wiki/Real_Return_Bonds 
The taxation of RR Bonds is disgustingly complex. I plan to take this up with my CFA who prepares my income taxes. My current plan is to not to sell the bond prior to maturity but to wait for death or Dec. 2021 (whichever comes first). Also, I will attempt to move that bond into a tax-sheltered account if feasible.


----------

